# Entering Texas via Laredo - Need to return car permit.



## BradDavis (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if I will need to drive back to the CIITEV office (where I received the permit) to return it, or will there be a booth for this at the customs station when I exit Mexico?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

I know they usually make you wait in the line to get the sticker removed from windshield and you can also turn in your FMM. I am not sure its 24hrs that they do that...or if they open at 8am in the morning. I have always went after 8am so its always open. 

Anyone..?


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Go to the CIITEV office and make the returns. It is open 24 hours a day. At night the place is deserted and you will be in and out in 5 minutes unlike in the daytime. I have crossed at 3 and 4 AM before with no problems. Getting your permits at night (after 10 PM) with all your paperwork at hand takes about 30 minutes.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

I went to CITEV during the day under Puente II in Nuevo on my way out, there were only a couple of people ahead of me on line, didn't need to get out of my car, very efficient over and done. I suppose that on Fridays and weekends and holiday periods, or periods of the great snowbird migration the wait can get hairy, but for me...thankfully...really a breeze.


----------

